# Is it possible to live off FDNY EMS salary?



## Michael Iacono (Sep 27, 2015)

Now Ive researched a lot on it on google and it seems like the base of 60k a year will be a lot more than that due to "mandated OT" aswell as a 10% increase in the grave yard shift aswell as OT which I would gladly take as I love overnight work and have been working it for years in various jobs.

Apparently from what Ive read you could actually "combine shifts" and work 3 days a week for 16 hour shifts, and because you do it every week, not get mandated for OT because you would be doing voluntary OT on your 3rd day (2nd shift) which would equal more than 3 times a month.

Is it possible to do this? Likely?




BTW, it seems that you would make around a gross salary of 85-90k a year at that point, Not to shabby, but I think its about 20-30k shy of what Im looking for financially.

3 questions...

1.) Does it rotate or is the schedule set days? (would it be 3 days on 4 days off or 3-4-3-5?) ((If you were able to work that way with the schedule))

2.) Is there more OT available? Could you essentially work 4 16 hour shifts a week and then get 3-4 days off straight until your due back or is it unlikely?

3.) If you went by the 3 16 hour shifts, is it possible to work another job? Or is th contract written a certain way? (not necessarily EMS as a second job - maybe real estate, or work as a security guard or casino or something?)


thanks...


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 27, 2015)

If you are looking to make over 100k, you are totally entering the wrong profession. A firefighter in some places can make that much, but I've never heard of people in EMS consistently making that much. Also 3 16hr shifts in a row is hell on the body both physically and mentally after a while. I work in the federal service and we can come close to the 85k if we put in lots of OT which is never a sure thing. Also I have always told others entering this profession, never rely on OT as at some point it does go away. It may still be there but never in amounts that you would need if you're in over your head financially. 

Good luck though with figuring this out. A second job may be possible, but remember if you are just living to work, what would be the point to living if you have no time to enjoy yourself and the others in your life around you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> If you are looking to make over 100k, you are totally entering the wrong profession. A firefighter in some places can make that much, but I've never heard of people in EMS consistently making that much. Also 3 16hr shifts in a row is hell on the body both physically and mentally after a while. I work in the federal service and we can come close to the 85k if we put in lots of OT which is never a sure thing. Also I have always told others entering this profession, never rely on OT as at some point it does go away. It may still be there but never in amounts that you would need if you're in over your head financially.
> 
> Good luck though with figuring this out. A second job may be possible, but remember if you are just living to work, what would be the point to living if you have no time to enjoy yourself and the others in your life around you.


One thing to remember that in NYC the cost of living is so ridiculously high that he might be able to pull it in. @46Young might be a better one to answer this.


----------



## Parameduck (Sep 30, 2015)

Look at the hospital based system. After your probation you are making 33 an hour at long island jewish.


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 2, 2015)

But does a hospital base system offer a pension???

BTW, is there a residency requirement for FDNY EMS? The website says no so hypothetically i could live in Jersey or even PA correct?


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Oct 7, 2015)

Just apply.  you'll have at least a fee years to figure it out. I second the don't count on overtime. You're screwing yourself if you do.


----------

